# six weeks today -- puppy pyramid



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No way to stage this, yep all sitting at the same time:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG I really need my puppy fix!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG that is an adorable pic


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Absolutley georgeous,most impressed.Now please stop tormenting me ,i want one .


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh that is soo adorable!!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my, that is so cute how they're sitting in a pyramid form. They are absolutely precious!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG I WANT one!!!! They are too cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, they all look the same, how do you tell them apart? So very freakin' cute!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Omigosh! I just want to scoop them all up in my arms at once!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can only tell them apart by their collar color. Well, Frodo has a bit of white on his chin, and Bear is a little smaller, and Sam is really laid back, and I would be really lost without those collars.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

hahah, it's amazing how much they look alike and those ears, all going in different directions. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Linzi said:


> Absolutley georgeous,most impressed.Now please stop tormenting me ,i want one .


What she said!!!! aarrgh! The torture!  This is my new desk top pic, thank you very much! heheeh


----------

